# connect() timeout/nonblocking [sockets]



## thetrue (3. Mai 2006)

moin,

ich habe ein Problem:
Wie kann ich ein connect() mit einem bestimten Timeout ausführen?
Oder was auch hilfreich wäre, wie kann man ein non-blocking connect() ausführen`?

Danke!

mfg thetrue


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. Mai 2006)

Einfach mal in Google suchen. Z..b hier wird das Thema Socket-Options angeschnitten:
http://www.scit.wlv.ac.uk/~jphb/comms/sockets.html


----------



## thetrue (3. Mai 2006)

ich brauche es für Windows ... nicht Unix/Linux


----------

